# Anybody using Inksoft Business Tools yet?



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

We've been using Inksoft for about 5 months now and in spite of some "opportunities" for a more organized, cohesive Admin UI, we're still using it and doing business through it. Most of the business is being driven to the site by traditional marketing and sales as opposed to being search driven.

We just started digging into the new Business Tools and it looks pretty impressive. In particular the new invoicing capabilities are very professional in the way you can interact with, approve and pay invoices online. 

Anybody else using the new features and if so, what are your thoughts? Likes, dislikes, bugs?

Thanks,


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Im also interested in hearing info on this.


----------



## PremArt (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm curious about an update to your experience with InkSoft. I'm comparing platforms, and they seem to regularly integrate solid upgrades to the software. 

What are the pains, what has it made better?


----------

